# What Thabiti Anyabwile Said at the Desiring God National Conference '10



## Ivan (Oct 2, 2010)

Excellent message on Islam from a former Muslim:

Thinking for the Sake of Global Faithfulness: Confronting Islam with the Mind of Christ Desiring God 2010 National Conference Think: The Life of the Mind and the Love of God - Desiring God


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks so much for posting these links, Ivan. I have to drive 6.5 hours to a presbytery meeting on Monday, and I am downloading these to listen along the way.


----------

